# Tips for taking off a DecalGirl that has been on for a long time



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I've had a DecalGirl skin on my basic Kindle for the last two years.  I've never taken a skin off before, is there anything that I can do to not have it stretch out?  I'm replacing that Kindle and I'd like to resue the skin if I can.

Thanks!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Call or email DecalGirl.  They are extremely helpful!

BTW, I peeled one off and it wasn't usable again.  So good luck.  If anyone knows, it's their customer service folks.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I have always used a hair dryer to heat up the skin or labels for easy removal. It also help to shrink to fit when putting on another kindle. I have reused many a skin using this method without any problem. I do keep the backing it came on for keeping between uses.


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

I took mine off very slowly, placing it on the original backing as I did so; a piece of wax paper would work.  When I put it on the new kindle one upper corner stretched out and the more I tried to fix it the worse it got, so I ended up doing a diagonal mitered cut at that corner and creating a (almost) neat seam; wish I'd thought of a hair dryer, but the seam isn't too bad.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks!  I'll give the hair dryer and wax paper a try.


----------

